# I think I bricked my kid's Kindle Fire



## ericgilchrist

I was amazed and pleased at how well kindle fire utility works! But the charging port issue (I think) has presented what I fear is an insurmountable obstacle.

The KF was rooted and running GO and the google apps. That was good enough for me. No custom rom or anything. But my 4 year old was playing with it, and I think he did a factory reset or something. It booted up and everything was wiped. I didn't get much of a chance to investigate just exactly what happened before the battery was dead.

Now it's too drained to power on. And when you plug in the charger, the blue Kindle Fire logo appears along with an instruction to select a boot method. But before there is enough time to do anything (a few seconds at best), the screen goes black. A few seconds later it is back on, blue logo again, same boot selection instruction. It's some sort of loop.

Won't take a charge, won't progress through the boot sequence, PC won't recognize it. Is it game over? I told my nine year old that I think it's a brick. He's not happy.









Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## mkhtfld76

Noticed noone has replied so I would suggest the XDA developer web site. My kindle has been dead for a while now so I've been out of the loop. Try letting it charge for a while. Then hold power button for 30 seconds. If that doesn't help go to kindle forum on XDA

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## n2aos

I know this is a little late, but for those who are reading this for the first time we have a free tool called Restore2Stock that will revert your Kindle Fire back to factory settings again. You can find our website by typing n2aos into Google. I'd post the url but I'm sure the spam bots would mask it anyway. Just look to the bottom of your website and you will find the download link.


----------

